# How do you say my darling or my sweetheart?



## jules54 (Oct 22, 2007)

How do you say my darling or my sweetheart in spanish? Tried looking through all my spanish books, but no luck. Thought about asking someone at work who is working on site from Mexico, but I don't want to have to go to the front office for sexual harasssment issues if he took me the wrong way LOL.
Thanks


----------



## pjrose (Oct 22, 2007)

My Love = Mi Amor


----------



## Kenrabs (Oct 22, 2007)

Mi Querida- my dear


----------



## Carol C (Oct 22, 2007)

Mi novia = my girlfriend (bethroved)


----------



## CatLovers (Oct 22, 2007)

One of my favourite terms of endearment in Spanish:

"Mi media naranja" - literally translated it means "my half orange" but in regular usage it's a term of great affection.


----------



## Jim in Cancun (Oct 23, 2007)

Besides the others (mi amor), there are cariño(a), mi vida, mi rey(na) and common everyday ones, gordo(a), flaco(a), moreno(a), negro(a) etc. Political correctness has not arrived yet.


----------



## John Cummings (Oct 23, 2007)

My wife is Mexican and I am fluent in Spanish. I lived in both Mexico and Venezuela. There are some of the basics:

Mi alma - my soul
Mi Corazon - my heart
Mi Amor - my love
Mi Querida - My Dear.
Mi Novia - my girlfriend or sweetheart.

I am sorry but neither my wife nor I have never heard of "Mi media naranja" as a term of endearment. Mi novia is my girlfriend and does not mean that we are betrothed. The correct term would be 'Mi prometida".

There are also many different terms according to the country.


----------



## pjrose (Oct 23, 2007)

CatLovers said:


> One of my favourite terms of endearment in Spanish:
> 
> "Mi media naranja" - literally translated it means "my half orange" but in regular usage it's a term of great affection.



Along the lines of "dumpling," "sweetpea," "cupcake," or "pumpkin"?


----------



## Ellis2ca (Oct 26, 2007)

*Mi media naranja...*



pjrose said:


> Along the lines of "dumpling," "sweetpea," "cupcake," or "pumpkin"?



No... along the lines of "my better half...".  

I'm one half of an orange, and the other half of my orange completes me.

It makes perfect sense to me, if you don't mind carbohydrates...

- Ellis


----------



## pjrose (Oct 26, 2007)

Ahhhh, NOW I see!  Cute!


----------

